# cylinder head from lamborghini V10



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

hi, maybe most of you are knowing that the cylinder head is from lamborghini's V10 which revs up to 7800 rpm with a 5 liter engine developping 500 hp.
does that mean that making vw's half engine rev that high will make half horsepower ?
Cylinder head can handle it, why would the rest of the engine would not. I am pretty sure this engine can handle a lot of things








it has the same bore and same stroke... the compression ratio is 9.5:1 compared to 11:1 in the lamborghini tho...
I testdriven one and the it stops giving hp at 5000 rpm, what if it could go up to 8000 rpm (the rpm shows up that speed).
I am pretty sure that with a stand alone computer, we could let at least a 50 hp get out of there.
give me your opinions









_Modified by Armagon at 1:02 PM 2-12-2007_


_Modified by Armagon at 1:03 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

the head is not the same. it shares some small design features.


----------



## HXCGTI (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

First person to throw on a lambo head gets a gold star... Wonder how much that'd cost..


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: cylinder head from lamborghini V10 (Armagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armagon* »_hi, maybe most of you are knowing that the cylinder head is from lamborghini's V10 which revs up to 7800 rpm with a 5 liter engine developping 500 hp.
does that mean that making vw's half engine rev that high will make half horsepower ?



I heard the 2.5 is actually 1/3 of a Bugatti Veyron motor. If you put a Veyron radiator in a rabbit it will make at least 450hp.


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: cylinder head from lamborghini V10 (TaxMan5)*

well then use a 2.5liter rabit head becasue that is half of a lmborghini head.." reallllllllly close" some small differences obviously.. but then jsut build that and you can rave to 8500


----------



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (kaptinkangaru)*

did you take appart a lambo to know that ? i wanna see some facts please


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: cylinder head from lamborghini V10 (TaxMan5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaxMan5* »_

I heard the 2.5 is actually 1/3 of a Bugatti Veyron motor. If you put a *Veyron radiator *in a rabbit it will make at least 450hp.

It's actually 5/16 of a Veyron (cylinder wise), but do you know were can I get one (the rad..)!!!!!!


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: cylinder head from lamborghini V10 (Armagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armagon* »_hi, maybe most of you are knowing that the cylinder head is from lamborghini's V10 which revs up to 7800 rpm with a 5 liter engine developping 500 hp.
does that mean that making vw's half engine rev that high will make half horsepower ?
Cylinder head can handle it, why would the rest of the engine would not. I am pretty sure this engine can handle a lot of things








it has the same bore and same stroke... the compression ratio is 9.5:1 compared to 11:1 in the lamborghini tho...
*I testdriven one and the it stops giving hp at 5000 rpm, what if it could go up to 8000 rpm (the rpm shows up that speed).
I am pretty sure that with a stand alone computer, we could let at least a 50 hp get out of there.*
give me your opinions









_Modified by Armagon at 1:02 PM 2-12-2007_

_Modified by Armagon at 1:03 PM 2-12-2007_

You won't get anything out of this motor simply by raising the rev limit, if that is what you are suggesting.
As for using the Lambo head. Go to the VW dealership and buy a headgasket. Take headgasket to your nearest Lambo dealership. Put on fireproof garb becasue the service guy is probably going to flame you right there for thinking about this. After everything calms down, ask to see the headgaskets from the V10. Compare one V10 headgasket to I5 headgasket. If bore spacing is the same, cylinder holes will match up. In that case, it would work. How much other stuff matches up (oil and coolant passages) will ultimately dictate how much work needs to be done. And you havn't even scratched the surface of driving the cams. If that isn't the same, again, you'll be doing custom work. Probably not impossible...but worth it? Probably not. You'd be better off just pulling off the stock head and doing extensive work on it to reshape and smooth things out.
Lambo pistons and rods might work though with less work. I'll bet they are strong and lightweight. Exactly what you'd need for an engine that revs to 8000 rpm. Assuming the rods' big ends are the same.
Give me 3 or 4 years and I'll start working on these things. But until then, I'm going to enjoy driving my stock rabbit to work every day.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: cylinder head from lamborghini V10 (the s is silent)*

What you need are the cams from that motor... If they work, one way or another, then you might be able to make some power N/A.
The fact that this motor makes more torque that HP does hint at its potential, given the right parts.


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 8:32 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

personally, more torque than horsepower is very common, with the exception of the high horsepower four cylinder world, along with some of the v6's that are producing tons of power.
I'm an american car guy from birth, so, torque 6 and 8 cylinder engines are the norm.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

another stupid thing, for a "aesthetic" touch, it could be neat to see the engine cover removed, and the valve cover replaced w/ the lambo one. could be "kinda" neat to see, and might impress carshow folks. lol.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

i doubt it will work though... the whole Lambo head in a VW thing. the only thing that they share is the DESIGN. nothing more, but possibly less. they didnt take a V10 and hack it in half and slap a VW badge on it


----------

